# GRASS logiciel SIG



## richi (27 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,

Je cherche à installer le logiciel GRASS (http://wwwamb.bologna.enea.it/forgrass/)

Je débute dans l'open source et je n'arrive pas à l'installer. J'ai pourtant X11 pour OSX 10.2 mais lorsque j'ai lançé l'installation du pkg des librairies de GRASS je n'ai pas pus choisir le répertoire d'installation. 

Elle doivent pourtant être installer dans /usr/local/grasslib folder. d'ailleurs je ne trouve pas ce chemin sur mon disque où usr doit être le nom de mon profil ?

Je ne retrouve pas de trace des librairies que j'ai installées

Lorsque j'ai tenté d'installer la suite de l'application, celle-ci s'est arrétée en me disant erreur d'installation.

quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour me dépanner dans cette installation ? Je n'en peux plus 

@+ et merci d'avance


----------



## Delphine (27 Janvier 2005)

tu as pris la version complete dmg ?


----------



## richi (27 Janvier 2005)

Oui sur le site du lien du premier message.


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Janvier 2005)

j'imagine que comme c'est compilé pour OSX, c'est fait pour installer ce qu'il faut là où il le faut.

tu ne vois pas /usr car c'est un répertoire caché, si tu ouvres le terminal et tapes
ls /usr/local
tu verras si ton répertoire existe.
sinon, je ne connais pas grass donc ne peux trop t'aider : il semble y avoir pas mal de fichiers à installer, les as tu bien tous installés  ?


----------



## richi (27 Janvier 2005)

[cqkjcbqkjcbk:~] riri% ls /usr/local
bin       grasslib  include   lib       man

comme quoi je ne savais pas me servir du terminal. Voici ce qu'il me renvoi. J'imagine donc que les librairies de Grass ont été installées. Correctement maintenant je ne sais pais 

Il y a des choses particulières à faire avec X11 lors de l'installation ou non ?


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Janvier 2005)

X11, non je ne pense pas
quelque part, ils disent qu'il faut 10.2.8, as -tu bien .8 ?


----------



## richi (27 Janvier 2005)

Oui j'ai bien OSX 10.2.8, mais pour X11 il parle également de XFree


SYSTEM REQUIRED

- Mac OS X 10.2.8 and later with last security update
- X11 - XWindows system -  FREE from APPLE
    For 10.2.x ----->>>  Install X11 from Apple (XFree version 4.2.1)
    For 10.3.x ----->>>  Install X11 from Apple (or in your CD System - XFree version 4.3)

Est ce que ça à voir avec XFree86 ?, pour lequel il y a un pack qui installe XFree 86 et XDarwin, mais j'imagine que c'est la même chose que X11


----------



## genemartin (28 Janvier 2005)

Normalement il n'y a aucun problème (je l'utilise depuis longtemps)
- tu télécharges X11 pour Jaguar et l'installes
- tu installes les librairies 
- tu installes Grass (Grass 5.4 et 5.7) ce sont des versions compilées en deux applications situées dans Application/grass avec un raccourci sur le bureau
- tu installes les example et tu notes bien où ils sont
- double-cliques sur un des raccourcis sur le burau et voilà...
- le programme propose 2 modes de démarrage graphique ou text mais il faut bien se documenter avant d'utiliser Grass car avec la première utilisation, même si l'on choisit le mode graphique, il te présenteras la mode texte pour choisir une localisation. (de là l'importance de savoir où sont les examples)

Bien maitrisé, c'est un outil fantastique
Pour plus simple, il faut voir
Quantum Gis (la version 0.6  est disponible en .dmg)
Jump
Thuban


----------



## richi (28 Janvier 2005)

X11 fonctionne puisque j'arrive à effectuer des commandes avec, par exemple voir ce qui se trouve dans usr/local/grasslib

d'ailleurs celles-ci semblent correctement installées

[hcvb<jhbcv:~] riri% ls /usr/local/grasslib
LessTif doc     include lib     samples src
bin     etc     info    man     share

C'est lorsue je lance l'install de l'appli Grass 5.4 ou 5.7. J'ai essayé d'abord avec 5.4 que ça pause problème.

L'install (après avoir choisi la destination et tout et tout) se lançe et s'arrête quasi immédiatement en affichant : "DES ERREURS SONT SURVENUES"... du coup recommencer mais c'est pas pour autant que ça marche

J'ai essayé avec d'autres version dispo en téléchargement sur : http://rea.ei.jrc.it/netshare/kaplan/grass_mirror/
mais rien de mieu


----------



## genemartin (31 Janvier 2005)

si je comprends bien c'est l'installation du ou des  packages "Grass 5.4" et "Grass 5.7" qui pose problème
Essaies de le faire localement avec
unpkg
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/16357

qui permet de "dépackager" localement un pkg et voir ce que tu obtiens


----------



## richi (1 Février 2005)

Je te remercie beaucoup, maintenant ça marche. Je vais enfin pouvoir voir ce qui est possible de faire avec ce fameux Grass


----------



## genemartin (2 Février 2005)

Beaucoup, mais il faut de l'aide pour commencer. Moi j'ai commencé par casser ma tirelire pour acheter le livre (car je merdouillais auparavant):
http://mpa.itc.it/grasstutor/index.phtml


----------



## ades (2 Février 2005)

il y a une version 5.7 et une 6 de Grass, : 
http://skagit.meas.ncsu.edu/~helena/grasswork/grassclass/grass5tutor02/
http://www.geo.unipr.it/~grassmirror/grass5/binary/mac_os_x/
http://grass.navicon.dk/grass5/binary/mac_os_x/
plein de doc sur ces sites ou encore :
http://www.geo-forum.info/viewtopic.php?t=246
http://www.tsi.enst.fr/~rousseau/grass/grass.htm#Web
plus une liste de discussion:
www.linux-nantes.fr.eu.org/

cela dit, j'ai commencé à installé, testé une fois et j'attends d'avoir du temps?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Notez la sortie de la version 6 finale après une béta prometteuse. Ele permet cette fois d'avoir en plus de l'interface tcl/tk une interface "aqua".


----------

